# What driver should i use?



## drip (Feb 17, 2009)

What driver should i use for this wifi card? 
i have tried updating to FreeBSD-Current rebuilt kernel and tried FreeBSD 7.1-STABLE and rebuilt kernel..and my wifi card is still not detected...


```
none0@pci0:2:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x10671a3b chip=0x002a168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
    class      = network
    cap 01[40] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D1 D3  current D0
    cap 05[50] = MSI supports 1 message 
    cap 10[60] = PCI-Express 1 legacy endpoint
    cap 11[90] = MSI-X supports 1 message in map 0x10
```

i also tried ndisgen ..and was able to connect..however, the connection is inconsistent..and after awhile it gets disconnected

please help...


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2009)

Not sure if this particular chipset is supported but all the Atheros chips are in ath. Man ath for more info.


----------



## drip (Feb 17, 2009)

i tried ath_hal 9.20.3 and 10.5.6..and still my wifi is not detected..


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2009)

Besides ath_hal you also need if_ath, wlan and depending on your usage wlan_wep, wlan_ccmp and/or wlan_tkip.

The GENERIC kernel already contains ath_hal, everything else can be dynamically loaded with kldload.


----------



## drip (Feb 17, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Besides ath_hal you also need if_ath, wlan and depending on your usage wlan_wep, wlan_ccmp and/or wlan_tkip.
> 
> The GENERIC kernel already contains ath_hal, everything else can be dynamically loaded with kldload.



yeah i already tried loading all those modules...and still my wifi card is not detected..

i also tried ndisgen...once ndis0 is running it keeps showing this error message:

```
ndis0: no matching rate for: 600
```


----------



## danger@ (Feb 17, 2009)

If your card is not detected, you may try to contact current@, and add Sam Leffer to the cc: list. He will probably be able to add more input on this topic.


----------

